# Do you also sometimes get a bit annoyed with ladies with a OH?



## donegalfairy

I do.
I see threads where they whine for nothing.
That they had to go to the store alone etc etc the list can be made long but I wont bother!

Anyone else getting annoyed at these ladies nagging?


----------



## AppleBlossom

I don't really see it as them whinging for nothing. I suppose when you're not used to being a single parent things like that don't seem trivial. The thing that does annoy me a bit is people (not necessarily on here, just in general) who complain about doing night feeds and things when their OH shares it with them because I never had any help from my ex with anything like that and I was expected to cook all the meals and do all the housework as well!


----------



## xJG30

It doesn't really bother me tbh.. There's more important things in life that you can worry about.


----------



## frouphea

I think we are all guilty about complaining about things that aren't important in the grand scheme of things. 

It does seem a little harsh to get angry at those in relationships though, I think people are entitled to talk about their relationships, and the ups and downs.


----------



## MissE007

I don't really notice the threads but it annoys me when people I know do it. My friend is always complaining about her oh and has said loads of times things like "I know how you feel" because her boyfriend goes to work, comes home by 3pm and is sometimes "tired". 

She doesn't understand being alone during the daytime because your oh has a job doesn't compare to being alone physically, emotionally and financially 24/7.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think its a bit sad those that cant go anywhere without OH. People who moan when OH goes on a night out etc, but thats their problem not mine x


----------



## Janidog

donegalfairy said:


> I do.
> I see threads where they whine for nothing.
> That they had to go to the store alone etc etc the list can be made long but I wont bother!
> 
> Anyone else getting annoyed at these ladies nagging?

Eer I think we have the right to vent our annoyance at our OH if we like, that is what the forum is for - you're using it to vent your frustrations then why can't we??????


----------



## Linz88

it wouldnt say it annoys me but i think damnnnn u dnt no how lucky you are.. 
so what your oh told his friends..
so what your oh stayed out an hour later


----------



## Jetters

It doesn't make me angry or annoyed, but it does make me sad! I HATE feeling so alone, I'm overwhelmed with panic at how i'll cope on my own and just wish they wouldn't take it for granted so much.

What DOES make me angry is how every fricking pregnancy book/leaflet/mag I read refers to partners CONSTANTLY. Let your partner do this, take into account his feelings, yadda yadda. Never f-all about going it alone!


----------



## pinkflamingo

Janidog said:


> donegalfairy said:
> 
> 
> I do.
> I see threads where they whine for nothing.
> That they had to go to the store alone etc etc the list can be made long but I wont bother!
> 
> Anyone else getting annoyed at these ladies nagging?
> 
> Eer I think we have the right to vent our annoyance at our OH if we like, that is what the forum is for - you're using it to vent your frustrations then why can't we??????Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## littlekitten8

I don't get annoyed with them. I think they have as much right to vent as we do. But I don't think people understand what its truly like to be alone unless you actually are a single parent. What does confuse me slightly, and this isn't a dig btw, is when people with partners come to the single parents part of the forum to defend themselves. OP was just venting same as you guys do. I'm not sure there was any need really for the comments about it not being fair.


----------



## suzanne108

Littlekitten I was thinking the same thing :)


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol glad its not just me being a hormonal biaaatch lol.


----------



## pinkflamingo

When I read the OP it just seemed a bit personal to us married/attached ladies on this site. When we are 'having a rant' it's about our OH's and not directed at anyone here. I appreciate that it must be incredibly difficult at times to be a single mum, and am sure that you all do a wonderful job. Sorry to have gatecrashed your thread, but I am sure that if someone had started a thread in the Relationships section along the same lines but about single mums, then a few of you may have commented on it too? 

Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers and hope I haven't.

PF x


----------



## Pyrrhic

donegalfairy said:


> I do.
> I see threads where they whine for nothing.
> That they had to go to the store alone etc etc the list can be made long but I wont bother!
> 
> Anyone else getting annoyed at these ladies nagging?

Not, not at all because none of us have any idea what it is like to be in their lives. 

The problem with having an unsupportive OH, is that because you are there you feel like you should be able to rely on them and then when they let you down it hurts all the more. At least being on my own I know it's just me, and I don't rely on anyone but myself.


----------



## missmisty4

Jetters said:


> It doesn't make me angry or annoyed, but it does make me sad! I HATE feeling so alone, I'm overwhelmed with panic at how i'll cope on my own and just wish they wouldn't take it for granted so much.
> 
> What DOES make me angry is how every fricking pregnancy book/leaflet/mag I read refers to partners CONSTANTLY. Let your partner do this, take into account his feelings, yadda yadda. Never f-all about going it alone!

I completely agree!!! Omg! I put down my pregnancy book the other day bc I was so frickin pissed! Not everyone who is pregnant is with someone! However I went online and there are TONS and I mean TONS of single mom books out there! I just ordered one the other day I cant' wait to get it! Even books on coping with pregnancy alone! I recommend to look into that for any and all of you ladies out there!!


----------



## suzanne108

pinkflamingo said:


> When I read the OP it just seemed a bit personal to us married/attached ladies on this site. When we are 'having a rant' it's about our OH's and not directed at anyone here. I appreciate that it must be incredibly difficult at times to be a single mum, and am sure that you all do a wonderful job. Sorry to have gatecrashed your thread, but I am sure that if someone had started a thread in the Relationships section along the same lines but about single mums, then a few of you may have commented on it too?
> 
> Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers and hope I haven't.
> 
> PF x

I never even look at the relationship section to be honest! 

I'm sure the OP never meant any harm. I agree with her that sometimes you see threads where OHs are being complained about and I do sometimes think "count yourself lucky" especially if I'm having or have had a particular bad day. We all get annoyed by little things sometimes and the OP was just letting off steam at a place where she thought someone might understand :)

Don't get me wrong, I know for a fact that if I had an unhelpful OH to look after aswell as a baby I would definitely be complaining!!! Having someone there who should be helping but isn't must be bloody annoying! 

I know people appreciate its hard being a single parent but I think its difficult to pass comment unless you have been or are in that situation.

And I don't mean to ruffle any feathers either :flower: x


----------



## Janidog

littlekitten8 said:


> I don't get annoyed with them. I think they have as much right to vent as we do. But I don't think people understand what its truly like to be alone unless you actually are a single parent. What does confuse me slightly, and this isn't a dig btw, is when people with partners come to the single parents part of the forum to defend themselves. OP was just venting same as you guys do. I'm not sure there was any need really for the comments about it not being fair.

It would be the same if i was in the BF section moaning about the women in the FF sections, they would want to defend themselves, would they not?????


----------



## littlekitten8

Yeah I know what you mean but I just don't understand why people who are not single parents come and post in the single parents section. It is by no means easy being a single parent and this is the only place we have to rant where other people in the same boat understand what we are going through. Its not as if we think you have it easy. Believe me I have been there with the unsupportive partner. Hence now being a single mother.


----------



## Janidog

I post if i feel i can add something, but in future i will keep my butt out of the single forum


----------



## littlekitten8

Yeesh it wasn't meant like that. Was just trying to explain my point. Obviously didn't do it very well :dohh: Didn't mean to make you feel you had to leave.


----------



## donegalfairy

Janidog said:


> donegalfairy said:
> 
> 
> I do.
> I see threads where they whine for nothing.
> That they had to go to the store alone etc etc the list can be made long but I wont bother!
> 
> Anyone else getting annoyed at these ladies nagging?
> 
> Eer I think we have the right to vent our annoyance at our OH if we like, that is what the forum is for - you're using it to vent your frustrations then why can't we??????Click to expand...

To be honest, I didn't know relationshipissues were meant to be nagged in the pregnancy forums? But okay.


----------



## donegalfairy

littlekitten8 said:


> I don't get annoyed with them. I think they have as much right to vent as we do. But I don't think people understand what its truly like to be alone unless you actually are a single parent. What does confuse me slightly, and this isn't a dig btw, is when people with partners come to the single parents part of the forum to defend themselves. OP was just venting same as you guys do. I'm not sure there was any need really for the comments about it not being fair.

Thank you, just what I was about to write in a new post. Amazing how touchy they got. :/


----------



## donegalfairy

pinkflamingo said:


> When I read the OP it just seemed a bit personal to us married/attached ladies on this site. When we are 'having a rant' it's about our OH's and not directed at anyone here. I appreciate that it must be incredibly difficult at times to be a single mum, and am sure that you all do a wonderful job. Sorry to have gatecrashed your thread, but I am sure that if someone had started a thread in the Relationships section along the same lines but about single mums, then a few of you may have commented on it too?
> 
> Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers and hope I haven't.
> 
> PF x

Actually it isn't so difficult being single and pregnant/mum, it just annoys me when I see women whining for absolutely nothing. Like going to the store one day alone, well thats what I do every day. Whining about small little details that really doesnt matter. But then... all people whine until reality slaps them in the face and they realise they were whining for nothing at first.
BTW the reason why it also annoys me, is because men do what you allow them to do. Dont whine about it on a forum, go do something about it instead.
But I am sure I will get like 50 forumladies against me for writing that...:hugs:


----------



## donegalfairy

Janidog said:


> littlekitten8 said:
> 
> 
> I don't get annoyed with them. I think they have as much right to vent as we do. But I don't think people understand what its truly like to be alone unless you actually are a single parent. What does confuse me slightly, and this isn't a dig btw, is when people with partners come to the single parents part of the forum to defend themselves. OP was just venting same as you guys do. I'm not sure there was any need really for the comments about it not being fair.
> 
> It would be the same if i was in the BF section moaning about the women in the FF sections, they would want to defend themselves, would they not?????Click to expand...

Once again, I dont see what posts about their relationships, weddings etc has to do with the pregnancy forums, I am sure theres a forum just for all of that, and then I wouldnt get annoyed.
I dont go to the pregnancy forums writing about the problems with my FOB....


----------



## Janidog

donegalfairy said:


> pinkflamingo said:
> 
> 
> When I read the OP it just seemed a bit personal to us married/attached ladies on this site. When we are 'having a rant' it's about our OH's and not directed at anyone here. I appreciate that it must be incredibly difficult at times to be a single mum, and am sure that you all do a wonderful job. Sorry to have gatecrashed your thread, but I am sure that if someone had started a thread in the Relationships section along the same lines but about single mums, then a few of you may have commented on it too?
> 
> Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers and hope I haven't.
> 
> PF x
> 
> Actually it isn't so difficult being single and pregnant/mum, it just annoys me when I see women whining for absolutely nothing. Like going to the store one day alone, well thats what I do every day. Whining about small little details that really doesnt matter. But then... all people whine until reality slaps them in the face and they realise they were whining for nothing at first.
> BTW the reason why it also annoys me, is because men do what you allow them to do. Dont whine about it on a forum, go do something about it instead.
> But I am sure I will get like 50 forumladies against me for writing that...:hugs:Click to expand...

If its a pregnancy forum and we're not allowed to moan about our OH then why the hell are you single mothers moaning about your ex's???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## AppleBlossom

Actually Dongelfairy, yes this IS a pregnancy forum but if you look there are different areas that are solely for discussion about things not pregnancy related. We are all entitled to moan now and again


----------



## lozzy21

Sorry to gate crash but Iv seen more posts about people complaning about there ex's than about people complaning about there OH's.

You can moan why cant we?

And honestly id rather be single than have to put up with what some of the other ladies do.


----------



## Jetters

Oh my god. Are you all bored or something? What a mountain out of a molehill!!

There is a section for everyone. Pregnancy and TTC and relationships and single parents and we CAN ALL MOAN. The grass isn't greener for any of us. Some people in relationship have crap partners- that sucks. Some of us are on our own with ******* exes- that sucks, too! 

This IS however the single parents forum. And I think we have the right to whinge here. Just as you all have the right to whinge about your OHs. Stop being so quick to argue- you can't possibly know what it's like to walk in our shoes, and bottom line is, the point of this thread was simply to say that it's annoying to hear moans about OHs not doing little things when we have nobody to do anything.


----------



## littlekitten8

Well said Jetters x


----------



## lozzy21

Do you not see pregnant people or people TTC comenting on threads in WTT?

Did i say i know what its like to be a single mum? I dident but iv got a bloody good idea. I watched my mum bring up 4 of us on her own.

I understand what the OP was trying to say but it wasent done with any tact and the way it was written rather anoyed me.


----------



## lozzy21

If i comented on a thread about a mum having a sleepless night with there baby saying think your selfs luck you have one i would get jumped on by every mother on the forum.

To me its the same


----------



## jul14o

Gosh people really are really touchy on this forum! I'm not sure why I actually strayed here.. I think I was browsing the latest posts and happened to get curious.. (you can tell I'm at home being bored!) I have noticed, where people disagree with OP post or comments it just starts getting so heated and ugly. It's like we're a bunch of angry women and just waiting for the slightest reason for a fight. 'Get stepped on on a bus and lash out...' 
Its becoming uncomfortable! Para-quoting ourselves in anger and annoyance! I know we can feel 'we are entiltled to our own opinion' irrespective of how unpleasant it comes out, but please let us see the effect it causes.
Sometimes, maybe its worth pausing, reading and maybe even learning from it?! 
So apologies if this will offend but I must say this: it does seem like sometimes we don't appreciate what we have in life

I think the OP was referring to people who complain about little things! And it is true.. I read through this post and made me realise, I need to be thankful. Parenting is hard with 2 never mind one. I know how much of a moaner I can be and I'm choosing not to complain about my husband. I chose him (with all his faults) and we'll make it work together. Esp, as I'm not perfect either! So, not even going to winge to my mother.. 

I hope that all you single mummies, and mums to be will get all the support and strength you need and I hope those of us in relationships will be blessed with good loving relationships.


----------



## polo_princess

Jetters said:


> There is a section for everyone. Pregnancy and TTC and relationships and single parents and we CAN ALL MOAN. The grass isn't greener for any of us. Some people in relationship have crap partners- that sucks. Some of us are on our own with ******* exes- that sucks, too!

WSS ^^

Yes there are sections for everyone on the forum to post in, but people view the forum in different way, if you use the unread posts function then sometimes you dont always see what forum the thread is in

Its not "them" and "us" we are all here on this forum for the same reason, support, i think some of you ladies should remember that. You cant expect to pigeon hole people and bound them to one particular section of the forum, people can offer input onto any thread on the forum, just because they arent pregnant/single/WTT etc, doesnt mean they cant often give good advice

Women moan ... thats just how it is, if you cant relate or offer a sympathetic ear on the subject then just move onto the next one.


----------



## Wobbles

EmzyMathRuby said:


> I think its a bit sad those that cant go anywhere without OH. People who moan when OH goes on a night out etc, but thats their problem not mine x

Really - well maybe you should wonder if theres a reason.

I for one am one of those 'sad' people you mention ...I suffer with anxiety and panic attacks, he doesn't always understand it but thats because he hasn't been a sufferer. At night is worse I can't stand being alone ...I can't sleep I'm a walking wreck.

.........

Anyway your right thats my problem and if I ever discussed it and somebody didn't understand then thats fine don't reply ...so why do people feel the need to moan that people are moaning :roll: or comment on their personal lives in this manner (attack if you ask me) which could involve fears and personal insecurities or maybe these ladies are just having a hard time ...I know when my OH peeves me off the last thing that sets me off is usually pretty stupid!

Personal I get fedup of people moaning about other members on the public forum like they don't exist and aren't entitled to have a bad day, making other people feel crap! You'll have to excuse them to be entitled to do so and not have your perfect life.

So yer you continue with the whine about whiners :-s


----------



## Wobbles

Do you know what donegafairy I just finished reading the thread and I'm a bit peeved off that you feel the need to tell our members what they should and shouldn't do, where they can or can't moan ....Who are you? Where did you come from? What made you think it was on your say so and you could create the guidelines. Its none of your business and definately not something for you to decide.

I'm sick to death of people trying to run our forum and throw their weight around. I'm using you as an example and deactivating your account ...after all you don't want to be here with all the whiners do you :lolly: looking down your nose at those Mummys who may not always find being a parent easy and every day a breeze. 

Best of luck I hope you find the perfect forum for you with lots of perfect Mummys.


----------



## Wobbles

As there is no purpose for the thread to be open and the fact admins decisions are not for debate by other members either the thread has been locked.

I refuse to tolerate members bashing other peoples worries and right to use the forum.


----------

